# weed eater hedge trimmer GHT 225 fuel problem



## alaessig (Nov 2, 2009)

This motor will only run on 3/4 choke. When the primer bulb is squeezed it fills up partially with air but there is none in the fuel line coming from the tank. It then returns this air to the tank and fuel leaks out of the fuel cap vent. It ran fine all year and this problem developed quickly. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Andy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe bad fuel line from the tank to the carburetor.


----------



## alaessig (Nov 2, 2009)

*Some progress*

I checked the fuel filter in the gas tank and found the tiny diaphram which belongs on the gas cap. Reinstalled that and the fuel no longer runs out. Took the carb. off and installed the diaphram kit. squirted out what I could with carb. cleaner and now it runs good WOT but wants to stall at lower throttle. Leads me to believe low speed jet must be clogged. Anyone had luck removing low speed screws and quirting carb. cleaner?


----------

